# "Your subscription was cancelled."



## Glib Gurl (Jan 27, 2010)

I just got a message from paypal that my subscription to LHCF was cancelled  What does this mean? I do know that my annual renewal is coming up soon . . . please advise!


----------



## dlewis (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe you're making the bann?

j/k


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you changed the credit card that you initially signed up with ?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't scare her, DLewis!!  

I think there is an 'auto-renewal' thingy, and maybe you've changed the account that you paid through before?


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 27, 2010)

Your probably didn't sign up for Paypal to renew your subscription automatically, so now they're letting you know it's time to re-subscribe... 
I don't know. Maybe a mod can answer this one.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 27, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Don't scare her, DLewis!!
> 
> I think there is an 'auto-renewal' thingy, and maybe you've changed the account that you paid through before?


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 27, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Have you changed the credit card that you initially signed up with ?


 
Nope


----------



## dlewis (Jan 27, 2010)

It'll be ok GG.  Contact Bev.  She'll straighten it out.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 27, 2010)

It happened to me too. Paypal does this sometimes for security. When the time comes to renew you will have to go to paypal and sign in and click renew LHCF and then complete payment. It is not a big deal, I think its happened to every auto pay I have every had hooked up on paypal or my paypal card at one time or another. I asked and they have given me several lame answers that made no sense but everything turned out fine. HTH


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks arosieworld for the info; that's helpful for me. 

 @ dlewis....too funny. LOL


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 29, 2010)

If you look close it says it was cancelled by the seller which is LHCF..you will have to pay like you are a new member..at least I did.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 31, 2010)

It is probably because your subscription was still set to 5.00 which is the old fee. Since you had a recurring subscription the price was not automatically adjusted. For this we cancel the transaction and the member just resigns up using the new fee. 

If that was not the case please open a ticket in the support system and we can investigate further.


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

i remember bev said older members would keep the $5 as long as it was on auto renew and they did not change their sub. oh well.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 3, 2010)

This happened to me when I cancelled a credit card through paypal. My membership shouldn't expire until Sept though


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Feb 3, 2010)

That happened to me and Bev cancelled my old membership and said as of this year I'd have to pay for a new one at the new price... says its a "glitch" ... ain't that bout a b...


----------

